# One More Which One



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Ariens platinum 30" or Toro 1028 OXE? 

Now, I know I'm asking a loaded question here. So let me tell you I have seen but not run both these machines. One reason I like the Ariens is the auger housing is heavy. Enough weight that when I go up my uphill drive it will not ride up when it hits hard crusty snow, the stuff that refreezes after the plow at the driveway bottom. The Toro on the other hand is quite light in the front end. I'm not sure it will do the job on hard snow. Other than that the Toro might have a slight edge in maneuvering with it's finger actuated power steering.

When I seen these machines some dealer employees favored the Toro and some favored the Ariens, which of course left me feeling a little confused.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Moved your thread from Reviews to Discussion.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Ariens platinum 30" or Toro 1028 OXE?
> 
> Now, I know I'm asking a loaded question here. So let me tell you I have seen but not run both these machines. One reason I like the Ariens is the auger housing is heavy. Enough weight that when I go up my uphill drive it will not ride up when it hits hard crusty snow, the stuff that refreezes after the plow at the driveway bottom. The Toro on the other hand is quite light in the front end. I'm not sure it will do the job on hard snow. Other than that the Toro might have a slight edge in maneuvering with it's finger actuated power steering.
> 
> When I seen these machines some dealer employees favored the Toro and some favored the Ariens, which of course left me feeling a little confused.


I'm a bit biased of course and have no experience with the Toro, but I really don't think you'll have any trouble steering the Ariens P30 with the auto-turn steering.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I've noticed even the Ariens tracked models have the auto power steering. Put a cannon on em and you'll have a tank.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a fan of the auto-turn, it's one of the features that steered me  to the machine I bought. I've used it for about 6 hours so far and I'm not disappointed. I've got a lot of tight corners in my snow blowing routine.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Which did you buy? I'm still sitting on the fence. Everyone in my area is out of the Platinum 30". .


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Got the Platinum 24". That's her to the left, in my avatar picture.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm going out tomorrow and buy a thrower. Not sure what it will be, but I am leaning toward the Ariens. I may not find a Platinum 30 near me.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good luck doc, keep us posted.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I may not buy one today after all. I am concerned after reading GreatCanadian's post in the Ariens snow blower thread colume. My driveway would be a prime example of bucket catching.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Well, I may not buy one today after all. I am concerned after reading GreatCanadian's post in the Ariens snow blower thread colume. My driveway would be a prime example of bucket catching.


Not trying to influence you one way or the other doc, it's your decision, but his machine is last years model and is not equipped with the current auto-turn. He has had trouble with it though. Mine is the current model and I'm very happy with it. I would suggest that you go to the dealership and try pushing one around the showroom. Then try a model that doesn't have that feature. See what you think and decide for yourself.
JMHO
Larry


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll let you know what I end up with.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Just bought the Deluxe 28 with auto turn and it's sweet!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Did you get snow there in the land of 10000 lakes? I'm chomping at the bit to get to my dealer in the morning. I'll lean on him to power the machine up so I can see and feel for myself.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could at least post a picture of it so we know what you're talking about. 










Where did you get it and how much ??
.
.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Right, I'm not sure which Ariens I'll end up with yet. Dealer will put together a pro28 for me to run, etc. I want to demo the power turn in particular. So, I can also try power turn on the deluxe 28 as well. Not sure if I'm willing to pony up an extra grand on the pro28, but I might. I like overkill.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the 2013 D28+ with hand trigger to turn it, for me its good,like it. Any Ariens you get, you will like it. All '14 models have auto turn now.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Was reading down through the thread and was going to post. But you've already seen my concerns. If I had my time back I would have gotten the Deluxe 28 with trigger differential. That would have solved my issues. If you're wondering about power, my next door neighbor has the 28, and his throws as good or better than mine. With a lot less effort. And it's cheaper too. My 70 year old father-in-law bought the 28 last year (new). He has no problem using it. But he can't use mine at all because he can't manage it.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Blue Hill. I am not raining on your parade, but just want to be sure that we help this guy buy the right machine for him. I can't remember if you mentioned whether or not you have an uneven driveway. This could be a determining factor for him. I am still researching the auto-turn and automatic traction control (yours and mine) and am convinced that they are the same. If he has a driveway like yours, then the Platinum would be awesome. If his driveway is like mine, then I definitely think the trigger diff is what he should be looking at. Then again, it looks like all the 28+ Ariens have the auto-turn this year, so that may not be a choice afterall unless he can find last year's model.



Blue Hill said:


> Not trying to influence you one way or the other doc, it's your decision, but his machine is last years model and is not equipped with the current auto-turn. He has had trouble with it though. Mine is the current model and I'm very happy with it. I would suggest that you go to the dealership and try pushing one around the showroom. Then try a model that doesn't have that feature. See what you think and decide for yourself.
> JMHO
> Larry


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

The deed is done! I am the proud owner of a Ariens Pro 28. 
Life is good!  Wallet is very light!


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy Crap!!! That was NOT what I was expecting!! 
Congrats. That's a great machine. Fair bit sturdier than the Platinum and Deluxe. Great Christmas gift for da wife!!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I guess it wasn't what I was expecting either. But you know the Platinum 30 is $1599 and the pro 28 is $400 more. For $400 I feel you get so much more. $35 setup with free delivery this Friday. So I did the deal, I need the thrower. I got it from my local dealer right here in Newtown Ct. I generally believe in supporting local business whenever practical to do so. I know up in your neck of the woods prices are higher on just about everything. I visit A Toyota chat room alot and I can tell you the Candians get ripped off with auto prices and service contracts to.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good for you Doc! You bought yourself a great machine. We are definately going to have to see some photos.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Sure, just as soon as it gets delivered. I'm not quite sure how to do that, but I'll make it happen. In the mean time if you go to youtube to the Ariens channel they have a nice Video of it in action. Early Xmas for me 2013, 14, & 15


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Well, I guess it wasn't what I was expecting either. But you know the Platinum 30 is $1599 and the pro 28 is $400 more. For $400 I feel you get so much more. $35 setup with free delivery this Friday. So I did the deal, I need the thrower. I got it from my local dealer right here in Newtown Ct. I generally believe in supporting local business whenever practical to do so. I know up in your neck of the woods prices are higher on just about everything. I visit A Toyota chat room alot and I can tell you the Candians get ripped off with auto prices and service contracts to.


Yep. That's only a hundred more than I paid for the P30. As for vehicles? Next door neighbor FLEW to New Hampshire, stayed one night in a hotel, purchased a new Toyota Tacoma, drove back to Newfoundland (have to pay to cross the gulf on the ferry), and after all expenses, he still saved JUST UNDER $13,000. Absolutely ridiculous. That was about 4 years ago. I think it's a little better now.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, that's some great savings. I always thought someday I'd take a ride up the coast to through Maine and into Newfoundland just for grins. Never got around to that though. 

FYI General Transmission makes the auto turn.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Went to Fargo ND a couple of years back and bought a new camper trailer. Saved a ton.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

How long a ride to Fargo?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

A good days drive, one way. 500 miles or a little better. Saw some country, had a little vacation and saved a whack of cash. It's all good.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> A good days drive, one way. 500 miles or a little better. Saw some country, had a little vacation and saved a whack of cash. It's all good.


It's amazing what those tourist traps will sell these days.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

All dressed up with no show to throw... Pro 28 delivered today at 4pm, Father and baby doing fine. 

She looks a lot larger in my garage than in the showroom. Batteries for camera are charging, I'll put a photo up Saturday.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> She looks a lot larger in my garage than in the showroom.


That's because your garage is too small. Now you need to add on so it has more room


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well the car is in the garage now and I could swear that machine is 2ice as big as it was. Must be growing.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Well the car is in the garage now and I could swear that machine is 2ice as big as it was. Must be growing.


yikes! Wait until it starts multiplying.. Whatever you do Doc, DON'T FEED IT! Did you ever see "Little (snowblower) Shop Of Horrors"?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

So true! And very well said!


----------

